# New Holland Net Wrap



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

What is the difference in use between the black mesh wrap and white wrap on the New Holland Balers? There is a price advantage going with the white wrap but does it work as well?

$245 for a 4 X 5000 roll of black wrap vs. $270 for 4 X 9600 white wrap?

Do I need a drink and just buy on price or is there a real advantage in the black?

Baling high quality Jigs for horses and looking to wring out every marketing dollar we can.

many thanks

Greg


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The black is heavier therefore the price difference. I use nothing but the white even on stalk bales and it works fine.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just a thought, you can get net a lot cheaper from places other than New Holland or Deere. They have a system of legalized rape going on. You can get white 48" X 9800 ft for less than $225 roll. Make a few calls, or contact jjpritchet on this site.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I sell both the knitted netwrap and extruded netting.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Pictures of my netwrap. I have 3 choices of colors. Green Blue and White.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You could try the net from JJ Pritchett.I used some on stalks last fall and found it to be stronger than all the others I've used.Doesn't get them ugly tears like other brands.Also found that I can get buy with less wraps because it is stronger.


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks again

Is the black wrap considered to be stronger than the white? It loads into the baler from a different direction off the spindle than the white - which makes me wonder what the difference is?

take care

Greg


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

Oops - I got it ..... didn't read all of the reply's in detail.

Black is stronger but maybe not worth the price??? Is it a New Holland "black box" kind of thing in order to make more money from "schleps" like me.......

you guys are great

thanks for the help

Greg


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have only seen one benefit of the NH Fastnet and that is it's strength. Since the mesh is extruded and not woven it will stand up to quiet a bit of abuse. However, I would question the products extra worth for such a high price. Best I remember your NH round baler will require a few adjustments to the Duckbill, etc..... if you choose to run extruded wrap.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I have some samples of the extruded black netting in are warehouse. You will need to adjust your balers when you use it. It looks strong but it doesnt have any stretch in it. So i dont know if it will work in a John Deere baler.


----------



## nightrunner (Aug 18, 2010)

What other brands of Net Wrap are extruded? I am guessing most brands are knitted seeing that the price is no where near the NH or Deer brands of net wrap. Anyone try that AGCO net wrap yet?


----------

